# I need some help from a Manager at DISH



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I am SO pissed off right now.

I leased the DISH 942 Receiver starting back in late 2005.

When the Vip622 was announced I decided to change over to the new equipment. I was told that the DISH 942 would qualify for the rebate. I signed up for the VIP622, paid my $299 and waited patiently for a month for it to show up. 

I have been visiting this message board since 2002. I have been a DISH customer since well before then.

I called today to make arrangements to send back the 942 for my $200 credit. I was told that since I leased the 942 I would not qualify for the $200 credit. I asked to speak with a supervisor and he came onto the line. I told him that the sales person that signed me up for the Vip622 told me that I would get the $200 rebate. He informs me that they were wrong and I would not get the rebate. He also tells me there is no other supervisor to talk to about this problem.

I ask him is he expects that I will pay $250 to lease the 942 and an additional $299 to upgrade to the 622? I'm going to pay $550 to LEASE a piece of equipment?!!!

I told him that I have been a customer with dish for well over 5 years and I have NEVER been treated like this. I mention that I may cancel my account due to this misinformation and he starts to tell me about the penalty fees!  

Ok, this is when I politely told him I needed to send a couple emails and hung up on him.

I actually own 40 Shares of DISH valued at $1,200.

I know that the DISH people visit this site. Someone please send me an email or send me a number to call.

The Supervisor was - Ben LI9 > This is the poorest example of a supervisor I have spoken with in a long time.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My understanding is it does not matter if it's leased or owned for the rebate. Try calling again or e-mailing [email protected]


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have to say... for as much as I try to defend Dish... their lack of having CSRs informed of ongoing offers continues to amaze me. Not unique mind you... lots of companies have this disconnect... but it makes it hard to defend when stuff like this happens and frustrates customers.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nightmare said:


> I am SO pissed off right now.
> 
> I leased the DISH 942 Receiver starting back in late 2005.
> 
> ...


You spoke w/ ID 10 T certified CSR & super. I did the 942 lease and then upgarded I didn't have to pay my bill last mnth and only owe a small amount this month.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I called the "Special" 888 number for the VIP622 yesterday. The operator told me that they show my 942 as a purchase and not a lease.

He tells me that I do qualify for the rebate. He also told me that "if" it was a leased unit that I would NOT qualify for the rebate.

Unless I am losing my mind, I can't find the Sept 2005 DISH bill, I would swear that I "leased" that unit for $250 back in Sept.

I can't decide what to do at this point, I feel that if I send in the 942 they will find out that I did actually "lease" the unit and screw me out of the rebate. :nono2:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I actually own 40 Shares of DISH valued at $1,200.


 Don't feel so bad. A large part of my IRA is in E* stock and they won't even return my phone calls or e-mails from the CEO office (Judd S). Well, actually I never mentioned my stock ownership. Not that it matters when Charlie and Canty own over 50% of the stock. I could have One Million dollars in E* stock, it's small potatoes compaires to the Ergens.

All I wanted to know is why the decision was made to not allow local program guide data in the EPG of the digital OTA channels on the 921 if you don't subscribe to the LIL's. The PVR does not function properly without the guide data on some recording functions that do work for the satellite-delivered channels. They proved it can work with s/w 215 (putting LIL's in red so the guide data can populate the EPG. For that I get blacklisted by the CEO Office.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I have confirmed my understanding with DISH. The $100.00 trade-in credit applies to both leased and owned 942s. The only stipulation is you must participate in their Dish'n It Up program and return the 942.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I sent an email to the address above and received this reply:

Mr. <My Last Name>

Thank you for your email. The 942 is a leased receiver, and you had 45 days to return for the $200.00 credit. If you return the receiver back to me I will still issue the credit. I can send another box out to you if needed. If you still have the box that I sent in May, go ahead and use it. Please provide the tracking number off the label so I can monitor the shipment.

Sincerely,
<Name Removed>
CEO Escalations

I plan to mail the box tomorrow and I will let you know when I get the rebate.

Big thanks to Rob


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Just when did you activate your 622? I did exactly what you did and had no problem getting the $200 rebate. However, it appears you waited beyond the return expiration for the 942. It was clearly stated that you had to return the 942 in a specific time frame to qualify for the rebate.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

HDMe said:


> I have to say... for as much as I try to defend Dish... their lack of having CSRs informed of ongoing offers continues to amaze me. Not unique mind you... lots of companies have this disconnect... but it makes it hard to defend when stuff like this happens and frustrates customers.


I found that you need to call multiple times. My in-laws just got Dish, primarily for the Chinese Great Wall package. They also wanted the AT120+HD and vip622 DVR. They also wanted the receiver to work with 2 TV's. The first rep I spoke to said all that would cost $80 per month. After explaining it to my inlaws, they decided to get it. I call back and speak to a different CSR and she say's all that will cost $196/month!!!  I then call a third rep and find out that the AT120+HD would cost $70, and the great wall package would cost an extra $30. So we ordered that. So far so good, although they missed the first install date as the receiver arrived a day after the scheduled install.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I will admit that I was a little over the timeline that they gave to return the 942.

I "Ordered" the 622 on April 13, 2006

The Received physically arrived at my house on April 27, 2006

The Installer arrived on May 14, 2006

I called to return the receiver on June 30, 2006 > So that is about 18 days over the 60

The operator told me that the 60 days to return the 942 started at the time the order was placed. I personally think the timeline should start once the new receiver is installed so that you can transfer the "new" recording to the "new" machine and then watch all the shows stored on the "old" machine.

The paperwork sent from DISH inside the return box states:

"Q: What is I return my current HD DVR (model 921/942) more that 60 days after I order my new HD DVR receiver?

A: We cannot guarantee you will receive the $200 credit if your receiver is returned more than 60 days after your initial order."

I can understand that they want to set a timeframe so that people don't return equipment 2 years later for a rebate, and maybe 30 days should have been enough time to "unload" the 30-40 hours of video I recorded onto the 942. But it wasn't enought time for me. With work, moving, unpacking, etc. I still didn't get to watch about 6 hours of Prison Break.

When I called last week if the operator had told me: " You are past the 60 days, we cannot give you the credit" that would have been another issue. What he told me was "You leased the 942, you do not qualify for that rebate".

I don't know where the CEO at Dish came up with 45 days.

ANYWAY: I mailed off the box yesterday and it appears that it will all be fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Nightmare said:


> I "Ordered" the 622 on April 13, 2006
> 
> The Received physically arrived at my house on April 27, 2006
> 
> ...


I agree that the timeline for return should start after you receive the ViP622 unit, and really after it is installed/activated. If they start the clock at order time (and in your case it was about a month before your new receiver was active) then that seems hardly fair because there's no way you'd return your old unit before your new one is up and running!

So I agree with you there.

I probably would have been more proactive, though, and not waited another month to call about returning it as you seem to have done... that part you have to take on yourself for waiting over a month after your ViP622 before contacting. If it were me, again, I would have called immediately after install to make sure I knew what to do about returning the old unit... then I would have waited a couple of weeks to make sure the new one was working fine, but at least I'd already have the box and all ready for returning.

As for the moving of shows from the old unit to the new one... since this is something none of the Dish receivers permit doing... there is no need for them to build-in time for you to do that. You could watch the shows before returning your old receiver... but you can't (at least not by any known supported method) move the recordings from one receiver to another.

It would be a nice feature though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The day the order is placed you know that you will need to start offloading programs or lose them. It doesn't matter when your 622 arrives - you can start offloading the day of your order or even before you order. If there were a direct transfer I'd agree that an appropriate transfer time based on the 622 install date would be in order, but there is no method of transfer that will get your programs over to a 622.

There should be an extension if there were delays in the install to give a couple of weeks for shipping, receiving and crediting receipt of your old receiver. But 60 days should be enough to offload what is important.


----------

